# Rocco



## simontk (Sep 9, 2019)

Does anyone else use a Rocco system ? I have it on both my N gauge and my OO gauge.
It is set up and working OK on my OO gauge layout. I have been advised not to use it to control my points. But to run separate switches for them. I am using Kato track.
What is the best way to power them all ?
I have bought a 240V - 50Hz , 15V -5VA, R964. TRANSFORMER.
Which I would like some advice, on how to wire up my points to ?
Am I wright in thinking that the red and black cables, coming out of my points, connect to a points double throw switch, which has a centre off position. And when you throw the switch up, the points will go 1 way, and throw it the other way to send my points to the other rail ?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Where are you located? What country?

Second, which Roco system?

What does Roco say about using it to control turnout machines?


----------



## simontk (Sep 9, 2019)

*Simon T K*

uk
white z21


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I use the Roco "z21 start" (white box), but I don't use it to control switches (points). I'm very pleased with it, don't think I'd want to bother with anything else.

If you go to YouTube and search on "z21", there are a few videos that illustrate how others do this.

Here's one that's quite recent (uses a Digitraxx unti to run points):


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think Kato turnouts have a single coil motor.

If so, that would require a DC power source around 14 or
so volts. What you have would require a rectifier
which can be made with 4 diodes.

However, you would need temporary switches
(buttons) to operate each turnout.

Here is a very good 'switch' for turnout motors.
They include a built in Capacitor Discharge unit
that protect the coils from accidental burnout.
They also include terminals for trackside or
panel indicator lights.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM

Don


----------



## simontk (Sep 9, 2019)

*Simon T K*

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM

I presume I want the 751 K version ?
FOR SINGLE COIL SOLENOIDS ?
And how do I wire then up ?
Do you have a wiring diagram ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have actual experience with either Kato
turnouts or the 751. Yes, you would want the
751 for Kato point motors which I believe are
single coil.

The 751 would most likely include wiring
instructions. Those who have used the
751 series have been very pleased.

Don


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

The wiring instructions are on the website!

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/Index.html

I use like 20 some units on my layout to control my turnouts.


----------



## simontk (Sep 9, 2019)

*deedub35*

deedub35 do you use Kato track ?
Do you have any photos/videos of your layout ?
my e-mail address :- [email protected]


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

My track is all Atlas flextrack and snap switches to keep costs down. I don’t have any issues with my trackwork as I took the time to build solid benchwork and took my time when laying the trackbed and track.

I have a thread going on my layout ...

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/#/topics/83234?page=1

I haven’t done any work on it in quite some time as life has gotten in the way - work, family, extra-curricular, etc.

I do run trains whenever I have some free time however.

Feel free to contact me if you need info. Enjoy your build!


----------



## simontk (Sep 9, 2019)

*DonR*

SonR ...................... quite a city u live in 
Do u fish ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Simon

I think you are asking me...'do you fish?'

The answer is no...I've been...and in the 
Atlantic, yet, but all I caught was an EEL. I get all
the fish I want from one of our many seafood 
restaurants.

I'm curious though, what city is that in the Google?
It isn't Jacksonville, and it doesn't look like any
Florida Cities I've been in. US 97 would be out
West somewhere.

Jacksonville actually is built around the North flowing
St. John's river that has it's beginnings down in the
center of the state. And, in addition to the Atlantic
ocean, we have the Intracoastal, the boater's
version of US 1 that runs from the NE down the
Florida East coast to Miami and beyond.

There really is something fishy about Jacksonville.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like it's in British Columbia.


----------



## simontk (Sep 9, 2019)

DonR said:


> Simon
> 
> I think you are asking me...'do you fish?'
> Don


Sorry Don no, I was mistaken it's deedub35, who lives in Kelowna.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

The pic is a map of part of the city I live - Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## simontk (Sep 9, 2019)

*yes*

so do YOU fish ?
the lake looks awesome.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

No I don’t fish. Lake Okanagan is more popular for boating and other water activities than fishing I’d say. Other lakes nearby are more popular for fishing as they are smaller and have less boat traffic.


----------

